# How do I add tumblr to bigcartel?



## FullOfGrief (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried adding tumblr to bigcartel but the page just says "loading" forever. 

var feedURL = 'name.tumblr.com/rss';
var numEntries = 10;
var blogURL = 'http://tumblr.com';
var blogLink = 'View full blog �';

This is the format that I used. Anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're including your Tumbler name?


----------



## FullOfGrief (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, I include my actual tumblr name. I wrote "name" there only as an example.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

FullOfGrief said:


> Yeah, I include my actual tumblr name. I wrote "name" there only as an example.


Just checking. 

Do you have a paid store? You can't integrate a blog with their free service.


----------



## FullOfGrief (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, my big cartel is paid (platinum).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Did you see the tutorial on their help site?: Adding a blog – Big Cartel Help

If that still doesn't work, hopefully someone else will chime in with an answer.


----------



## FullOfGrief (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, I tried that. It worked with wordpress but didn't work with tumblr. Thanks for replying though. 

I may just have to have both a WP and tumblr.


----------

